# Game Camera



## rusty (Mar 11, 2012)

Last night we I had a thief on the property, I suspect after my stash of catalytic converters. Luckily a stray dog wandered in a couple of days ago and we started feeding it anyhow the mutt earned her groceries last night. Problem is I have no plans of keeping the dog, I'm currently looking for someone willing to adopt the dog and give it a good home.

Wondering abut those game cameras that the hunters hang onto a tree along game trials, when the flash is triggered does it give away the camera's location or would I need an infrared capable camera. Any suggestions appreciated.

My woman is moving back to B.C. in a couple of months and I plan on doing some road trips this summer which I will take my dog along for company. So I need some kind of security to at least catch a thief on camera in my absence.


----------



## glondor (Mar 11, 2012)

Dig a shallow pit with your new loader and bury them 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 11, 2012)

I would think that any good game camera should be infrared capable. Wouldn't a flash spook the animal from coming back to the area. I don't know how good the resolution is on them for identifying someone. 
You could set up zone alarm or some other security software that you could check on remotely from anywhere over the internet. That is my plan when I get around to it.

Jim


----------



## joem (Mar 11, 2012)

Canadian tire or Baron's hunting supplies has infra red motion detect cameras. no flash required and you can get them on sale 2 pack for about 200$


----------



## kuma (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!


joem said:


> ..... infra red motion detect cameras. no flash required .....


For sure , 8) 
Another advantage with these is you are able to set them to record video and sound too.
The IR flash on these can have a range up to (if I remember right) 20 meters , which is pretty good.
Something I was looking at a while ago might be of interest , an 'IP camera'.
These can be set to transmit realtime video to your computer for viewing and recording , and you can view the camera image any time from anywhere in the world with a laptop or a smartphone.
The really cool thing with these is you can set them to automatically take a still image and send it to your phone as a message each time they're triggered.
They cost about the same as a good game camera.
This from Wiki for more info on IP cameras ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_camera
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.x10.com/homepage.htm


----------

